# What's your favorite iPod color?



## Ferdinand (Mar 22, 2009)

It would be interesting to see which iPod color is the most popular.

My favorite is either silver or blue.


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2009)

White. But they don't make that anymore.


----------



## voice- (Mar 22, 2009)

Silver. Might get a purple though, just to make it stick out more.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the charcoal color of the latest iPod nano, as well as the green one (which is my favorite color).


----------



## icemanjc (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm with you on the green. However, I always liked the red one too.


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2009)

too bad it doesn't get its proper chance in the market. since you can only buy it through apple, in most places selling ipods, you simply can't get a red one. i agree it's one of the better colours.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2009)

Depends so much on the hue. So white/black/silver/green/others...


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2009)

My sister bought herself one of the latest nanos but in orange.  I must say though that even the orange one is appealing (no pun intended, for the love of pete ).


----------



## fryke (Mar 24, 2009)

I expected the orange one to fly off the shelves when they were announced, but of all those "chromatic" colours, it's the dullest one in real life (well, together with the yellow one). Pink, green, blue: Those really shine in the right light. Orange and yellow: Not so much, they appear a bit dirty.


----------



## Barion (Aug 13, 2009)

Ofc black, dude. I've iPod Classic, black 80GB.


----------

